# Great site for tracking modern conflicts



## Trev (Nov 5, 2016)

I found this website which is great for viewing events around the world in real time. 

ISIS - ISIL map, map of war in Syria, Iraq, Libya - Daesh map - Mosul operation - isis.liveuamap.com
The maps are great and are accurate when it comes to showing territory held by various factions and locations of current events. Type of events include battles, active shootings, shipwrecks, and locations of tanks, planes, helicopters etc... As reported by people in the area.


----------



## H. Harper (Nov 5, 2016)

Nice find thanks for sharing.


----------

